

Google Analytics problem - odd map of Florida - washingtondc
http://www.convertyourcds.com/blogs/district-media-works/1540142-google-analytics-map-problem-south-florida-underwater

======
ilkhd2
Easter egg by Google I guess... Kind'a one the had - trip between Boston and
London or so.

